# 308 Win max OAL?



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

im a newb to hand loading so any advice here is well appreciated. the hornady headspace gauge i just got tells me my dist to lands is 2.941. (Rem 700 SA) My AICS mags can only accommodate about 2.890. All data i find says min is 2.800 for 168 BTHP. 

Question is: what dist do most hand loaders settle on? or based on the above, what would yall seat to?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I load mine to box length since you have a 700 Remington I would start their , then jump it after I find my best powder charge . Do you have a comparator ? Once u fine your lands measure from the base of the bullet to the ogive this will tell you your true distance to your lands ?


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

artys only said:


> I load mine to box length since you have a 700 Remington I would start their , then jump it after I find my best powder charge . Do you have a comparator ? Once u fine your lands measure from the base of the bullet to the ogive this will tell you your true distance to your lands ?


i have the 308 insert but not the body that clamps onto the calipers. Yet! Midway order shd be here any day. i tried to use the insert with a 1/2" socket but its all kinda clumsy. so im not gonna try to get an accurate reading until i get the comparator body.

my best powder charge has been 42.1 using an oal of 2.805". but learning that i shd be .020" off the lands, i just loaded some to 2.880. will i see significant group changes by simply going from 2.805 to 2.880?

Thanks for your reply!!


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

If you're going to shoot the rifle single shot you can load them out touching the lands, if you need or want to use the magazine then you have no choice but to jump the bullets, that's what sucks about a lot of production rifles. I've read that the rifle manufacturers build them with the long throat to keep the pressures down. You could probably have the barrel cut off and set back, then have the rifle throated to match the magazine.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

prarie dog said:


> If you're going to shoot the rifle single shot you can load them out touching the lands, if you need or want to use the magazine then you have no choice but to jump the bullets, that's what sucks about a lot of production rifles. I've read that the rifle manufacturers build them with the long throat to keep the pressures down. You could probably have the barrel cut off and set back, then have the rifle throated to match the magazine.


have the rifle throated to match the mag; is that a common mod? expensive?


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

It's a chamber job using the original barrell. You can take it to a gunsmith and ask them what it would cost. I'm thinking $250 to $300.


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Build a dummy round long, chamber it, measure it then see if it fits in the mag. Google search "finding oal" if you need instructions. If it doesn't fit the mag, load it to mag length, shoot it single shot or change bullets. Are you loading Bergers?


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Sierra MK 168 gr BTHP. I just got back from ASC. Used a chrono, the 39.6 charge of Ram Tac averaged 2350 fps. Im done with 39.6, prob wont load that light ever again. the 42.1 batch averaged 2570 fps. seems about right thru a 20" barrel. all seated with an OAL off 2.880"


----------



## woods (Dec 3, 2011)

Would one of these help?

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/19...w-magazine-box-remington-700-bdl-short-action


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

woods said:


> Would one of these help?
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/19...w-magazine-box-remington-700-bdl-short-action


not for my set-up. i replaced the stock with an AICS 1.5 which has a removable magazine box. the max length i can seat to is about 2.890".


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

i probably should correct my initial post where i said "my dist to lands is 2.941", as this is not true. what i meant to say was my oal for Sierra 168 BHTP when touching the lands is 2.941".


----------

